# Cookie got his hair cut today



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Well I took Cookie to the groomers today for his haircut today. I showed my groomer pictures of the "Cosy" cut and told her that is what I wanted. She said oh thats a Japanese poodle cut, she said when she goes online to look at poodle cuts Japan, Sinapore, Thialand always have cute cuts. She is a master groomer and shows poodles.
Well she did a great job I love it. She used a 7 blade where his hair is short(the middle of his body, around his neck(but you can't really see that because of his beard) and a narrow strip in center of back between rear legs.
I hope Casanovas came out as well. He's so cute he will great.
Any way hear are some pictures[attachment=58129SCN0590_1.jpg][attachment=58130:cookie_resized_2.jpg]
[attachment=58131:cookie_resize_3.jpg][attachment=58132:cookie_resized_4.jpg]


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! Cookie looks really adorable


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Adorable!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Cookie's haircut looks so good! Does he act like he likes it? I think it is hard to change from long to short but once you do, its great!!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cookie's adorable. And it looks as if he's liking his new do.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a cutie ! (I'll have to google the japanese poodle cut and other cuts now...i'm curious).


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow!

Terrific coif! :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm glad you're happy with the cut! It's always nerve-wracking to try out something now. 

I've never seen a cut quite like that before, where the entire body part isn't shaved.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He looks adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful job - Cookie :wub: looks adorable!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my, how did I miss this thread before? Cookie looks so stylish with that fancy cut!! We need a fancy groomer like yours for sure!! 

Cas says: "Cookie, you are a stud! Can I be like you, bro?"


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Fancy indeed. Cookie looks adorable. :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 13 2009, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850799


> Oh my, how did I miss this thread before? Cookie looks so stylish with that fancy cut!! We need a fancy groomer like yours for sure!!
> 
> Cas says: "Cookie, you are a stud! Can I be like you, bro?"[/B]



Hey Cas, I think we are bro's at least half I think we have the same father Angels Hot Rumour at Khanthav. My mommy and I are really loving this new cut.My tummy is shaved so no mats there, my neck is short so I don't get mats from my collar and tags or sometimes mommy puts a necklace on me(it's manly its made out of black beads). My mommy might tell Terry my groomer to bring the short hair around my tummy up a little closer to my front legs. Now when my mommy brushes me its quick and easy for both of us, she brushes all four legs, my chest, tail and fixes my topknot and we are done. Hey Cas I like your new haircut also. I bet both our mommies are happier.[attachment=58352SCN0512.jpg]


----------

